# Geekvape Aegis Boost Plus 40W Pod Mod Kit - Review



## Timwis (22/6/20)

Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i take a look at the Aegis Boost Plus 40W Pod Mod Kit from Geekvape. The Aegis Boost Plus 40W Pod Mod Kit was supplied for the purpose of this review by Clay from Geekvape.

https://www.geekvape.com/kits/aegis/533.html





Introduction

I think most expected once the Boost was released in time a version accommodating an 18650 battery would follow. Unlike with other pod mods with versions accommodating an external battery we see no increase in max wattage instead just battery capacity which most will welcome. It would of been so easy to just increase the size to allow for an 18650 and leave it at that but Geekvape have gone to town on upgrading the Boost radically.

Although loved the Boost was a very simple power mode only device with very basic screen. The Plus has a more advanced display giving much more information and the device boasts Power, TC-SS, TCR, VPC (curves) and Bypass modes. With a bigger device comes a bigger pod with increased capacity which although very similar in design to the original has had some minor adjustments to address issues some users had. Let's give the Boost Plus a closer look!

___________________________________________________________________



In The Box





Contents:

1 x Aegis Boost Plus (Pre-installed: G Coil Boost Formula Mesh Coil 0.4ohm 25-33W, 5.5ml) (2ml TPD Version)
1 x G Coil Boost Formula (Mesh) Coil 0.6ohm 15-25W
1 x Drip tip
1 x Coil tool
1 x USB cable
1 x User manual
1 x Promotion card & warranty card

___________________________________________________________________



Aesthetics and Ergonomics

The Aegis Boost Plus Kit came in Black Geekvape sample cardboard box packaging and on opening i was met by a much larger version of the Boost. Like the Boost if it wasn't for the cartridge/Pod fitted to the top of the device it pretty much looks like one of the smaller Aegis devices like the Mini or Solo. The device has the same busy look made of Zinc Alloy, Army grade Silicone and Leather, as usual the colour version is determined by what colour the ever present bracket is. I received the Gunmetal version, the colour options are Space Black, Devil Red, Almighty Blue, Aura Glow, Gunmetal and Classic Silver, the protruding pod is darkly tinted and the mouthpiece/drip tip protrudes proudly. The light weight of the device (considering materials used), curved spine and light switch style fire button makes it a very ergonomic device. The Aegis Boost Plus has the same impressive build quality as the other devices in the Aegis family and boasts the same IP67 rating.










Aegis Boost next to the Aegis Boost Plus!

___________________________________________________________________



Aegis Boost Plus Specs and Features:

Dimension: 49.5 x 28.6 x 114.2mm
Pod Capacity: 5.5ml (TPD 2ml)
Output power: 5-40W
Input voltage: 3.2-4.25V
Output voltage: 0.1-6.5V
Minimum voltage: 3.3V±0.1V
Resistance range: 0.1ohm-3.0ohm
Longest output/vaping time: 10s
Temperature control: 100°C - 315°C/200°F - 600°F
Charger voltage: Micro USB 5V/2A
Display screen: 0.96 inch(TFT Colour screen)
Shell material: Plastic + silicone + Leather+ Zine alloy
IP-67 Waterproof, Shockproof and Dust-proof
Compatible with Pod, RDTA and Tank
G Coil Boost Formula for boost and rich flavor
Adjustable wattage and temperature
External single 18650 battery
Multiple protections for a safe and vaping
Colours: Aura Glow, Space Black, Devil Red, Gunmetal, Almighty Blue, Classic Silver





___________________________________________________________________



Triple System Rant

A lot of the marketing is around this being a triple system device but all you get with the kit is the pod that accommodates replaceable coils. It's good there will be a 510 adaptor to use standard tanks and RDTA pod for a rebuildable option but then half the pod mods i have there is both an adaptor and rebuildable option available (indeed the original boost is one) yet none of them are so called triple system devices, so what's the difference? None!

Geekvape either include the adaptor and rebuildable option and then do all the marketing you want referring to it being a triple system device or stick to the facts it's a pod mod, a very good one with plenty of good features you can use for marketing, but just a pod mod!

Also within that Triple system marketing they are recommending the pod for nic salts. In my opinion i just feel the coils that are available for this device are not the best option for nic salts.





___________________________________________________________________



The Pod/Cartridge

The pod is darkly tinted but due to it's large size i could easily see the e-liquid inside so i'm fine with that. The pods capacity is 5.5ml (2ml TPD version) and accommodates replaceable coil heads that get press fitted into place. On the pod we have a removable drip tip/mouthpiece and a fill port which is accessible without removing the pod from the device. We also have adjustable airflow in the form of a wheel which is a big pro. On the lower rear of the pod we have a textured catch, this needs pressing to release the pod from the device.

The Aegis Boost original pod did have issues which most overlooked due to loving the performance of the device and vape quality. The larger Boost Plus device means a larger pod and Geekvape have used the extra real estate very well to address these issues. We have a much larger airflow control wheel which is less fiddly and much easier to adjust and the drip tip has been moved from the rear to the front leaving a large area of real estate at the rear of the top of the pod. On the rear of the top of the pod is where we now find the much improved fill port, the bung is easily lifted and fastens in place with almost a click that sounds very reassuring (yep that's sealed alright), filling is mess free with now no drip tip in the way obstructing the fill process.





___________________________________________________________________



Fitting The Pod

Looking inside the pods bay and to the rear we can see the 2 protruding tabs for the catch on the rear of the pod to fasten into place, we can also see the Gold plated, spring loaded central positive and outer negative contacts. We also have 3 venting pads with membrane seal underneath on the raised rear section, and one towards the front of the device for the chip. You fit the pod front first and then press the rear of the pod down and it loudly clicks into place, the catch is sturdy and the pod fits very securely with no play whatsoever, cracking job!

It's worth pointing out although most have had no issues with the original boost i have had a couple of vapers on one of my review threads who had e-liquid going through the body of the device which very quickly stopped the device from working despite the fact it's tested to be IP67 rated.

It's only my theory but on the original boost the venting holes with membranes designed to pop if their is too much heat were comparably huge and i have a feeling if chain vaping a lot the heat from the chip could pop one of the membranes which caused the problem. Looking at the bay of the Boost Plus the venting holes are designed differently and are much smaller which seems like my theory might hold some water (apology for the pun) and i don't envisage similar problems with the Boost Plus!





___________________________________________________________________



The Drip Tips / Mouthpieces

When you receive the device the pod has a very familiar looking drip tip installed. It's the very comfortable drip tip most suited for DL that fits over a 510 fitting so you can use your own 510's. Like with the original boost pods you do receive a second drip tip which is now a standard 510.

With the drip tips we see yet another improvement as now the drip tips no longer rotate while in use which could be annoying with the original pods.





___________________________________________________________________



The Coils

The Boost Plus comes with the same 2 different coil heads that came with the original Boost which you simply press fit into place, i had no problem when it came to removing a coil but if you do find it's a bit tight you receive a tool to help.

The coil heads are the coils with fitted base style and on the base full specs are given which is a big pro. From the outside both coil heads look the same being the same size and both having Orange o-rings. To tell them apart the 0.4ohm coil has slightly bigger wicking channels and slightly wider inner bore, of course the other way is by reading the specs on the base.

Pre-installed we have a KA1 Mesh 0.4ohm rated between 25-33W and the other included coil head is a KA1 Mesh 0.6ohm rated between 15-25W, they are called G-Coils and use Boost Formula Mesh (whatever that actually means). Also as mentioned in my Triple System rant there is going to be an RDTA pod and 510 adaptor available which is great but are separate purchases!













___________________________________________________________________



Airflow Control

Like on the original Boost pod we have a wheel on the front of the pod/cartridge with texture to the edging. The airflow slot is kidney shaped like we see as fill ports on tanks and you can get access to the top of the wheel where the texturing gives good grip to adjust the airflow. The air goes through the slot and downwards before travelling through the base of the pod to the openings on the lower sides of your coil head, it seems quite a leak resistant design.

The Wheel is much larger than on the original pods so much easier to operate, some users of the original reported it being loose while others too tight, on my Boost Plus version it feels just right adjusting easily without being loose, much improved!





___________________________________________________________________



IP67 Rating

Not the pod/cartridge but the Aegis Boost plus device has the same IP67 rating as the other Aegis devices. We do have venting on the device but it has a membrane seal underneath so only in the unlikely event of there being a problem the membranes will break and the device will vent.





___________________________________________________________________



Fitting The Battery

The Boost Plus accommodates a single 18650 battery which gets fitted via the bottom of the device. We have a removable battery plate with lift up lever like we have seen before on the original Aegis, Solo, Max and Jackaroo to name four devices. When screwing the plate back in position the threads catch quite deep so you need to push down first then it's just a couple of turns and you can feel how tight the seal is, i like this way of fitting batteries as it's very secure and no risk of damaging your battery wrap. The plate has a fitted o-ring to complete the watertight seal and battery orientation is clearly marked both inside the battery tube and on the underside of the screw plate so a really good job all round!







___________________________________________________________________



The Display

The Boost Plus has a more advanced display than the original with a splash of colour included. The information is in Cyan (this can be changed) on a Black and Grey background with any highlighted information turning White.

Up top we have the mode followed by a dashboard shaped large battery status bar. Underneath the battery status we have the wattage which displays temp when in TC mode, a graph when using curves and Voltage when in Bypass. The lower half of the display shows resistance, then amps, then voltage and finally puffs.

The display is aesthetically pleasing but while the top half of the display is fine the information in the bottom half is in the smallest font i have ever seen on a display so i just can't read my resistance, amps, voltage or puffs and i have good eyesight! The ridiculous thing is there is so much unused space the font could of been twice the size and not look cluttered, what were they thinking?





___________________________________________________________________



Navigating The Boost Plus

The Boost Plus is more advanced than the Boost offering many more modes and features. To turn the device on and off is the usual 5 clicks of the fire button and once on pressing both navigational buttons together locks those buttons but the device will still fire.

3 quick presses of the fire button highlights the mode and then using the navigational buttons we can switch between modes which are Power, TC-SS, TC-TCR, VPC, Bypass and back to Power.

When the mode you want is highlighted a long press of the fire button selects it or alternatively a short press of the fire button allows you to highlight different items on the screen that can be altered such as locking the resistance or resetting the puff counter. This is also how you set wattage in TC mode and also highlight and alter each segment of your power curve.

Although on the working screen pressing both navigational buttons together lock those buttons if this is done while the mode is highlighted you can change the colour of the information on the screen, the options are Cyan, Red or Green. That's it, much more in the way of functionality with the Plus but very simple to use. Finally when adjusting wattage it adjusts in 0.5w increments and round robins.





___________________________________________________________________



Protections

Over-Temperature Protection
Over-Current Protection
Short Circuit Protection
Over-Discharge Protection
Over-Charge Protection

___________________________________________________________________



Charging

As always i don't recommend charging your battery in the device unless it's your only option but if you do so or if there is an unexpected firmware upgrade there is a silicone plug on the side of the device which needs pulling out (it remains attached to the device). We have a standard micro USB port and although many will never use the port i have to be consistent and make it a con that this isn't Type C. The charge rate is 2A which is fast charging so pretty happy.

___________________________________________________________________



How It Vapes? And Thoughts!

The answer to "How It Vapes?" is exactly like the original Boost which will please many who love that device. The Plus uses the same coil heads and although bigger and much less fiddly the airflow operates the same so with either coil you can get a loose MTL but with the coils provided much more suited to a restricted to medium restrictive direct lung vape. I have dialled the airflow down to get a mid to loose MTL and indeed enough air gets through with the airflow even when fully closed for an even tighter draw but really any tighter than a loose MTL would only really be suitable for use with the optional RDTA pod or if they were to release a dedicated MTL coil with narrow bore.

The flavour and overall performance of both coil heads is excellent which is why so many like the boost and i find they vape pretty much the same just suited at slightly different wattage's with the 0.6ohm coil having just slightly more restriction but it's minimal. I personally prefer the 0.4ohm coil at just 25w with airflow a third open for a restrictive direct lung vape and the 0.6ohm with the same airflow at 20w for a very loose MTL.

The pod is much improved as mentioned with all the previous issues addressed but apparently the first sample versions which came packed with pretty much everything you get retail did leak but this seems to be addressed once reported to Geekvape and i have the second run which can be identified by the lack of coil assist tool (you will receive that) and different alternative drip tip and i have had no issues.

Although i had a rant section about the marketing around the RDTA and 510 adaptor having those as future options is great and will then for TC users allow them to use the device in TC mode but although with the available coils keeping the device to 40w maximum makes sense i do feel the wattage should of been increased for use with both the RDTA and adaptor but maybe a firmware upgrade will address this.

As well as the improved pod this has a far more aesthetically pleasing display that can be customised but what were Geekvape thinking making the font so small when there is plenty of display real estate.

Having an increased e-liquid capacity, accommodating an 18650 battery and having all the different modes and extra functionality are big pros as is if you do need to charge the battery in the device it's now 2A but really wish it was Type C.

With so many taking up vaping while the pod mod craze has hit fever pitch and those in their vaping infancy or just the many pod mod converts i can see the Aegis Boost Plus becoming many vapers favourite device!





___________________________________________________________________



Likes

Solid, well made device
Ergonomic
Comes in 6 colour options
IP67 waterproof, dustproof, shockproof
Not had leaking issues with new pod
Easy access to much improved fill port
Airflow adjustment wheel easy to adjust (again improvement over original pod)
Comes with 2 comfortable drip tips or fit your own 510
Drip tips no longer rotate of their own accord (another improvement)
Pod less darkly tinted and larger so easy visibility of e-liquid (another improvement)
Increased 5.5ml capacity (standard version)
More aesthetically pleasing colour display
Power, TC-SS, TC-TCR, VPC and Bypass Modes
Colour of display can be customised
Puff counter (can be reset)
Adjust in 0.5w increments
User friendly interface
Both Coil heads very good flavour and performance
Loose MTL, restricted and semi restrictive DL draws with available coils
RDTA pod and 510 Adaptor available (separate purchases)
Accommodates 18650 battery
Battery fits securely with clear marked orientation
2A Charging (if only option)
Supports pass-through
Firmware upgradeable


Cons

Font tiny on lower portion of display
Really needs increased wattage to maximise use of RDTA and 510 adaptor
Wish their were more coil options including narrow bore MTL
Marketing about it being a Triple System Device. (it's the same as most pod mods with an adaptor and rebuildable option available as separate purchases)
Not Type C USB





I would once again like to thank Clay from Geekvape for supplying the Aegis Boost Plus 40W Pod Mod Kit for the purpose of this review and thanks for reading.

https://www.geekvape.com/kits/aegis/533.html

___________________________________________________________________

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Roodt (9/8/20)

I have had my Boost Plus now for roughly 36 hours and thought I would share the following for those looking to get one for themselves.

The day after receiving the Boost I had to take a hella long drive for work purposes, so I threw a fresh 18650 in when I woke up the morning and cleared the puff counter after filling the pod, with the intention of seeing how long the 18650 would last.
I drove roughly 400km in one day, vaping exclusively on the Boost (with the mod being on the whole day) and by the time I got home, the battery had dropped to one bar, where I could notice a marked a decrease in battery power. I refilled the pod once on the return leg of my drive. 

So I got the following on a single 18650 (LG HG2 20A 3000mAh)

356 puffs of around 2.5 to 3 seconds per puff using the 0.4ohm coil, using about 10ml of juice in the process.

I reckon this is quite phenomenal, and would highly recommend this to anyone looking for an all day worry free pod/mod system.

Thanks to @Timwis for the review and detailed information above. 

My post is only to serve as a user account of usage results.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (9/8/20)

Roodt said:


> I have had my Boost Plus now for roughly 36 hours and thought I would share the following for those looking to get one for themselves.
> 
> The day after receiving the Boost I had to take a hella long drive for work purposes, so I threw a fresh 18650 in when I woke up the morning and cleared the puff counter after filling the pod, with the intention of seeing how long the 18650 would last.
> I drove roughly 400km in one day, vaping exclusively on the Boost (with the mod being on the whole day) and by the time I got home, the battery had dropped to one bar, where I could notice a marked a decrease in battery power. I refilled the pod once on the return leg of my drive.
> ...


Tomorrow i should be getting shipped out the RDTA and 510 adaptor for it, although i am quite a fan of the little 510 adaptors for the pod mods not sure how a standard atty will look on top because of it's shape but really looking forward to giving the RDTA a whirl


----------



## Roodt (9/8/20)

Timwis said:


> Tomorrow i should be getting shipped out the RDTA and 510 adaptor for it, although i am quite a fan of the little 510 adaptors for the pod mods not sure how a standard atty will look on top because of it's shape but really looking forward to giving the RDTA a whirl


I honestly can't wait to hear (or read LOL) your thoughts on the RDTA I am low key fan Girling about the boost, and reckon the RDTA will make it the perfect all day run-around device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (18/8/20)

Thank you for the review @Timwis. I always check your reviews before I buy.

Been using my Boost Plus for a week or two now. Much better than the Boost. The 18650 is a win. As is filling and bigger juice capacity. No leaking so far. Biggest win for me is being able to use my own drip tips, which makes for a vastly improved MTL experience. 

Compared to the Smok RPM80 Pro, the Boost Plus is big, but the 510 drip tip and better MTL vaping make up for the size.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (18/8/20)

Andre said:


> Thank you for the review @Timwis. I always check your reviews before I buy.
> 
> Been using my Boost Plus for a week or two now. Much better than the Boost. The 18650 is a win. As is filling and bigger juice capacity. No leaking so far. Biggest win for me is being able to use my own drip tips, which makes for a vastly improved MTL experience.
> 
> Compared to the Smok RPM80 Pro, the Boost Plus is big, but the 510 drip tip and better MTL vaping make up for the size.


Guess what, they are about to release an Aegis Boost deluxe edition! The train keeps rolling!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

